
Facebook Faces Tough Questions in Britain That It Avoided in the U.S - GW150914
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/26/business/facebook-british-parliament.html
======
pkaye
Have they done any questioning of Cambridge Analytica yet?

~~~
flother
Yes. From the linked article:

> Mr. Collins’ profile has grown along with the Cambridge Analytica scandal.
> His committee questioned the company’s chief executive, Alexander Nix, weeks
> before news broke about its practices. The panel has published audio records
> in which an executive tied to Cambridge Analytica discusses how the Trump
> campaign used techniques used by the Nazis to target voters. A webcast of
> the committee’s hearing with the former Cambridge Analytica researcher
> Christopher Wylie was so popular it nearly took down Parliament’s website,
> Mr. Collins said.

